# To start looking for work or wait it out....



## 3Blessings (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone,

Just asmy title say, i would like to open up this dilemna whether i should really go start and make it my goal to get back to working outside our home like i used to.

Heres our situation:

We are a couple with three young kids, we have a business however since last year it took a deep dip ( meaning we showed loss) and we are working toward the other direction. 

The business is potentially profitable, its just that since we started 2006 we accumulated debt, our revenue shorted and the other enterprise that sort of help didnt worked well, and also put strain on the finances ( we incurred debt too).
I worked part time as a support staff in nursing home that enough for health insurance and a little money for for groceries and gas during that time......till i have to quit ( since Sept.) to stay home full time for the kids.

we dont have much left over after what we can pay for bills. Last couple of months i relied from home made foods i made and so on. Because of strategic planning and budgeting we are getting by and its okay with me, this is actually okay as long as it will allow me to stay home with my kids, however, how can i make so that it will work someday with out so much starving us and give me so much headache when we have nothing to buy shampoo, diapers.. Would part-time be something i should consider?......my problem will be child care for my 3 yrs and 18 mos.

I have no immediate family close to me here, My mother live in another country although i asked her if she could come and help me..... she thinking of possibility of Spring . ( She live in warm country)

My mother in law who volentered and watched my two little ones decided she's done watching them. ( she watched them two days in a week)..................actually, where i worked i already into casual ( two days per two weeks), since June so that i could concentrate in the business. I asked helped from the county for their Health insurance..............however since June too, i picked extra days to the number of 4 days / two weeks for extra income, since its school break.

The business used to be my in-laws and we are paying them every month. Around June they are saying " go ahead get a full time job, i'll take care of the kids". 
At that time, we are short of the payment we are giving them.

We are still struggling up to now.......now i dont even have a job to buy groceries and she wants full payment every month.

What shall i do?......Shall i ask help from a county social worker what best thing to do?..................who shall i talk to?

Thank you very much for reading and listening to my dilemna......

i can tell my family the real situation and maybe expedite her coming although i may have to come up with money to buy her ticket. 

Thank you again and God bless!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to parenting. The kids are your responsibility not your MIL's. If she agrees then lucky you. If she doesn't you must make other arrangements. And if you can't pay her then again you must come up with another solution.

Watch other kids for money.

Work when your husband is home.

Have your husband get a pt or different job.

Get a full time job where you can afford childcare.

Downsize to somewhere cheaper.

Something....


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

If the county social worker is available by all means start there. There are lots of programs and maybe one will be geared toward small businesses. 

If you could return to a nursing home setting, they may have an evening/night shift available for you.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Welcome to parenting. The kids are your responsibility not your MIL's. If she agrees then lucky you. If she doesn't you must make other arrangements. And if you can't pay her then again you must come up with another solution.
> 
> *Watch other kids for money.*
> 
> ...


I was going to say exactly this, the highlight part. You could probably watch up to 2 kids without getting a license. That should at least help with grocery. As for healthcare, have you try the Obamacare website to see what you may qualify for?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a job


----------



## 3Blessings (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the response. Its probably weeks since i posted this. Sometimes when you're at home .......it helped to voiced out whats going on inside one's head ( to prevent me from going insane).

For a background, we are farming. My husband and i are tryin to keep the farm afloat, eversince we were married in 2006.
Its our dream of livelihood. Both of us have background in farming. He grew up in dairy and i grew up and went to school for Agriculture. The setback for me however was that my education and experience was from another country. There are decisions between me and my husband that put us into this situation now.
I kicked myself for not sticking there keep focus no matter the criticism , negativity and headaches my MIL and brother-n-law put on us through the years..................( instead of running off town to work)...............lessons to be learned.
Since December, we created an advisory team to help us out. 

Sometimes i just need a place to vent and be understood. 

THanks again!


----------



## 3Blessings (Jul 8, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I was going to say exactly this, the highlight part. You could probably watch up to 2 kids without getting a license. That should at least help with grocery. As for healthcare, have you try the Obamacare website to see what you may qualify for?


Watching other kids is not a likely option as i lived out in a country. I already applied for assistance from the government. I started asking help from them since last year through WIC.. then after my hours reduced , i put kids on subsidized healthcare.

All the things that we have to do to stay afloat...........


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Simple math will answer your question

If the amount of take home pay is equal to or lesser than the amount (cost) of daycare for two children - then it ISNT worth working outside the home.

As one other said - YOU taking in other children and having those parents pay you is a way to go

Or - if you are friends with some women who have part-time jobs work out schedules where one watches the kids while the other works

See about lessening the monthly payments to the parents - term of payment longer but less to pay now while it is difficult

Get creative

Check out Work at Home Jobs: Free Legitimate Work From Home Job Opportunities
at home legitimate jobs you might be able to do

Also - the option of working opposite shifts of your spouse.
You work nursing home at night when he's home with the kids

you just have to get creative and be resourceful

good luck


----------



## 3Blessings (Jul 8, 2012)

Unique Username said:


> Simple math will answer your question
> 
> If the amount of take home pay is equal to or lesser than the amount (cost) of daycare for two children - then it ISNT worth working outside the home.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

That what my plan. I need to get my husband on board. I need to get him to cooperate by giving me the go signal of working at night. 
He told me to wait after this harvest and see what happened. So while waiting i'll keep everything up to date here at home, organized and set-up for that. We've done it before we can do it again.........only this time, we wont depend on her mom to watch the kids.......its tryin to get him get used to it once i made the plunge. The good news is my mom is willing and planning on coming this Spring, God permitting.

I 'll write more .....right now thank you for the support and kindness of advice. its lighten my load!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Might also want to check to see about HEAD START in your area

Since you are asking fgor or getting TANF - might be an option


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

farming is hard and unperdictable bussiness.

most farmers I know(and I know alot) have more than one iron in the fire. they are always checking the price of what their growing and often shift to new crops depending on what the market is looking for. Its not easy and some times they pick the wrong crop and have a bad year.

but you can use all your options to help.

if you have a barn you could stable horeses. raise chickens and rabbits for sale and eggs, have some beef for personal use ,sell hay to other farmers,heat you house with wood heat ,work on other farms for pay when they need help. find a nitch crop that is in demand....ginsing?or something similar. 

share crop your fields to other farmers and your husband could try to find regular work until things settel down some and its more fesable to farm yourself.

farming is much harder now than it used to be and you always have to be thinking about what you can do to improve your profit margine. but very satisfying.


----------

